# Photo/video - Rays and huapeta - April 23 2009



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

One of the marble motoro. This one has really nice light pattern and big size spot. It is quite active during the day time hour. The other one, the darker one is only active when the light is dim.






Small motoro and a flower ray hiding in the sand...










Huapeta sp. orange tail (mostly an Armatus but labeled as Tatauaia)










And they have some serious teeth


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i like the chompers that lil guy has....whats something lie that eat?...sweeet rays btw what are tank requirements for something like that?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

that little guy hunts for smaller fish or anything that is shinny and fit in mouth. Though now I get him eating shrimp by stringing a piece of shrimp on fishing line and wiggle in on the surface.

For rays, flowers needs to be in a big tank, 10'x4' as adoult. Both flower and tiger can get big.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

the ray in the video is beautiful!!!!

I love the little guy too, I imagine he could do some damage.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Sweet! I love fresh water stingray. What are your tank conditions, ph, temp, size.. ect.....


----------

